# EVE Online



## Eradius Lore (Jul 27, 2005)

Probably the best online game i have ever played, the game is set far in the future, in a Galaxy called EVE. your a spaceship captain, although you can be the boss of a corporation, but it costs a lot. You can do anything on the game, mining, bounty hunting (you can place bounties as well), space combat, courier missions, etc. there are 4 races to chose from the Caldari, Amarr, Minmatar and Gallente. Each with completely different styles of ships. the best thing about the game apart from having 6000 people playing with you online, is the scale of the game. you have a solar system which is 10 light years square, full with planets, places to dock and stargates, that’s just the solar system though, there is a galaxy map you can look at which has thousands of star systems on it and yes you can go to all of them, every single star system in the whole galaxy is accessible, it must be the biggest game i have ever seen in my life, also there are a lot of corporations you can join, so the game as far as i can see is endless.

this is the home page, if i where u i would sign up and download the game (500mb), you have to pay, but if you look around online you will find a 14 day pass for EVE-online

http://www.eve-online.com/


----------



## gigi (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm going to start playing this game soon. I want to mainly be a guns blazing type of character. Anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## bendoran (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.mmodig.com/?p=155

another tale of duplicity in EVE, and its a doowzie!!!!


----------



## mikeo (Oct 10, 2005)

The only person I know who's playing it appears to have pretty much lost his entire life to it. I'm a bit wary...


----------



## AmonRa (Oct 10, 2005)

i played it very briefly, and yes, its an amazingly beutiful game with a nice concept...
.... but INCREDIBLY boring. the noob tutor bit at the begging is stupid and hard to get into ... andalot of the time u spend just flying through space


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 11, 2005)

that is true most of the time i am reading a book because it takes ages to go anyware


----------

